# New Section



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

This is a new section dedicated to the hunting side of Vizslas - created after it was suggested to me.

So, feel free to post


----------



## grovsey (Jan 9, 2009)

i got a 16 month old viz bitch ,she is a very hard working viz that has been pointing since she was 6 months old on the pheasent wing on w fishing rod .got an amazing nose on her,just needs to hold the point longer and im very happy with her then ,i have never know a dog with so much energy i got springer and the voz makes her look like a lazy bitch


----------



## grovsey (Jan 9, 2009)

sadly she is now up for sale due to me having major disc issues in me back anyone interested will be veted by my self ,you can contact me on email [email protected]
ian


----------



## bolanga84 (Apr 29, 2009)

Do Vizslas point naturally? My four month old pup, Keni, points occasionally but only for a few seconds, and he doesn't lift his leg every time. 

If not, how do you teach them to point longer.

Also, how do you teach vizslas to hunt?

Thanks


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

bolanga84 said:


> Do Vizslas point naturally? My four month old pup, Keni, points occasionally but only for a few seconds, and he doesn't lift his leg every time.
> 
> If not, how do you teach them to point longer.
> 
> ...


Mine did from a very young age, some encouragment could help like pointing yourself and saying whats that and stuff.

I would make a new thread by the way, since it could get a long discussion.

I approved your pics as well btw.


----------



## bolanga84 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks, i will work with my pup and do some research to teach him correctly. 

Also, thanks for approving the pics.


----------



## verno (Jan 19, 2009)

bolanga84 said:


> Do Vizslas point naturally? My four month old pup, Keni, points occasionally but only for a few seconds, and he doesn't lift his leg every time.
> 
> If not, how do you teach them to point longer.
> 
> ...


They will point naturally. They don't necessarily lift their leg every time they point. 
To get them to hold point longer, plant some quail and work the dog up wind into the scent cone. They will point and then start to creep in. As long as you have good flying birds that don't let the dog catch them. The birds will teach the dog not to get too close. If you aren't positive that the birds are great flyers you can leave your dog on a check cord and step on the end when they point, that way they cant bust the bird either.
Then work on training the whoa command, and work that into bird work when they are steady to the command.
I wouldn't shoot a bird that the dog has busted, but there are two very distinct schools of thought on that.


----------

